
Show HN: We've built graphics comparison tool - Arek_Lysakowski
Hi, I wanted to share with You our project (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;comparere.io" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;comparere.io</a>). We have built a website for comparing graphics and designs. The concept is simple, you have to just drag&#x27;n drop two designs you are having trouble to pick from. The idea has emarged when we stumbled across many different facebook groups for graphic designers, where they used to sometimes ask the community for help to decide which design is better. I had similar problem too. Hopefully this tool will help graphic&#x2F;ux designers build&#x2F;create projects that will appeal to more audiences.
We are looking forward to read about your impressions.
======
Arek_Lysakowski
If user is short on points and cannot add designs, he/she should vote on other
users designs. Every correct vote grants 1 point. User can also lose points by
picking design that has less community support (less people liked it).
Completing the survey grants extra points
([https://comparere.io/survey](https://comparere.io/survey)). There was also
upload problem which has been fixed.

~~~
codingdave
This sounds like you are deliberately building an echo chamber. Sure, I
understand you don't want random voting to be rewarded, but this will actively
punish people who simply prefer a different aesthetic than the majority.

~~~
Arek_Lysakowski
Voting mechanism is currently very harsh. Thank you for your feedback, we will
consider it in the next updates. Initially, we wanted Comparere to operate on
the basis of A/B testing, but in micro scale. Our goal was to separate
subjective opinions from the statistics. In our belief, better design is the
one liked by majority of people, because it has and advantage to appeal to
more audiences. We will try however to soften our "punishment system".

------
kevsim
Congrats on launching! I'd recommend changing your copy on the site to be as
obvious as the description you wrote above (that it's about when you're having
trouble picking between two designs). When I read through the site I _thought_
I knew what it was doing but wasn't quite sure until I ready your description
above.

~~~
Arek_Lysakowski
Thanks! That's a good idea, we will definitely add similar description.

------
Codeebo
[https://comparere.io](https://comparere.io)

------
iruoy
So you can earn points by picking your favorite designs, but why can you lose
them?

~~~
Arek_Lysakowski
You can lose points when you pick design that has less community support (less
people liked it). This is to prevent situation, when someone would just kept
voting on random designs. We also wanted to add an element of uncertainty when
voting. When you would only be able to gain points, voting would quickly
become boring.

